# Indexing not working on shared server. Please advise



## dtscott2 (Sep 6, 2019)

when I attempt to search for a file by name on our shared server nothing populates. I have tried checking the status of indexing using  mdutil /Volumes/Blah\ Server -s  but it is telling me "error: invalid path" what am I doing wrong? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SGilbert (Sep 6, 2019)

dtscott2 said:


> when I attempt to search for a file by name on our shared server nothing populates. I have tried checking the status of indexing using  mdutil /Volumes/SPPC\ Server -s  but it is telling me "error: invalid path" what am I doing wrong? Thanks in advance.


My go to search app is EasyFind. It's a freebie!  Whether it will work on your shared server, however, is unknown. Worth a try


----------



## dtscott2 (Sep 6, 2019)

SGilbert said:


> My go to search app is EasyFind. It's a freebie!  Whether it will work on your shared server, however, is unknown. Worth a try


 Thanks for that. I will try it out


----------

